# What do you think of this cage?



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi i really like this cage and was wondering what you all thought of them...?
It will be for a dwarf hammie or maybe a baby syrian

Rotastak Magic Maze Hamster Gerbil Mouse Pink Cage Home on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 29-Jun-09 22:45:37 BST)


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

i used to love rotatstat but im not a big fan anymore...they are stupidly hard to clean :thumbdown:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

In my opinion it's not big enough for a Syrian even a baby one, and a dwarf hamster might be able to get through the bars of the pod.

I have this Rotostack for my Chinese hamster and she loves it.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I wouldn't say thats the right size for a syrian even a baby one its way too small. The rotastaks are notoriously hard to clean as well.


----------

